# Never give french people gun



## Barak (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcXK5Bc6GXo&feature=player_profilepage

At the last 2 second...just look.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 25, 2009)

Barak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcXK5Bc6GXo&feature=player_profilepage
> 
> At the last 2 second...just look.



That... would be sooo embarrassing!


----------



## Attaman (Oct 25, 2009)

Barak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcXK5Bc6GXo&feature=player_profilepage
> 
> At the last 2 second...just look.


And to think, with gun handling like that and under-supplied / under-manned they _still_ managed to hold the Germans off for a month after the British pulled a Sir Robin.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 25, 2009)

Attaman said:


> And to think, with gun handling like that and under-supplied / under-manned they _still_ managed to hold the Germans off for a month after the British pulled a Sir Robin.


 Lol, they're not even french.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 25, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Lol, they're not even french.


French Canadians?  They managed to pull off a Naval Assault against a German Strong-Point.

Hm, I'm starting to find an example of gross incompetence in my statements, but it's not the French who are top dog...


----------



## Tryp (Oct 26, 2009)

Some scary stuff right there, but it happens with all kinds of weapons.

Ex. U.S. made 50 cal. machine gun.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2huwIKUstc


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQyILdv-KZ8

i *fucking* hate guns


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 26, 2009)

Here I was thinking all the French do when they hold a weapon is drop it and put their hands behind their heads.

EDIT: Tryp is that a pic of you? You look like Dan Aykroyd


----------



## Tryp (Oct 26, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Here I was thinking all the French do when they hold a weapon is drop it and put their hands behind their heads.
> 
> EDIT: Tryp is that a pic of you? You look like Dan Aykroyd


What about World War One?

And no, that is Dan Akroyd. XD


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 26, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQyILdv-KZ8
> 
> i *fucking* hate guns



What?  How can you hate these cute little mousey guns?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_TeYqvpk-A&feature=fvw


----------

